# what conditions/params are required to have RBPs breed?



## Kr4zY_AzN (Aug 28, 2006)

hey guys, i got 5 RBPS all are around 5-6" now in a 75G planted tank, sand substrate, wha could i do to induce breeding????? is it difficult to get em to breed???


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Keep your tank in optimal condition,Feed your fish often and varied diet(basically let them eat all they want).I also believe highly airated water helps alot.75G tank is a bit small, but people have bred them in smaller.Prepare for them to make a mess of your planted tank.Also have another tank ready for the babies.I would also suggest keeping brine shimp eggs on hand and be prepared for some commitment with the fry as it will take them about 1.5-2 months to get them to a sellable size.


----------

